# Someone had a hard day



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Gracie hurt her toes flying over a baby gate


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awwww....poor little dear. It looks like she needs a higher one now that she knows what a good jumper she is...(just not good enough, but don't tell her that) I'm so sorry. Hope she heals up fast. Did she bruise or break something... or what?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh no, poor baby. What happened to her?

Was she trying to jump over a regular height baby gate? I can't imagine a small dog jumping over the gates in my house.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Awwww, she looks cosy under the blanket, that's a big bandage..


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks PB, Gracie skinned the pads on the middle two toes and nicked one on the nail beds, bruised the toes, her foot is very tender wasn't putting any weight on it yesterday. I put a padded sock on her yesterday and got her into the vet today. They were nice enough to bandage up the foot because she won't leave it alone. 

The foot should be fine, bandage will come off in five days, she's on Metacam and antibiotics.

Reasons behind the injury are complicated and a bit long winded.

Funny thing is I had already made made an appointment a week ago for her because I noticed she was having trouble seeing when I had traded out newly brought shorter gate for the taller gate I have in the kitchen, there was a difference in color old one has black webbing, the new one is beige. She wouldn't jump over it, same height just a different color. The reason for this baby gate is because of Gracie complicated guarding/aggression issues with the poodles I feed her separately in the kitchen so no one can bother her whilst she eats. The poodles although they can get over the baby gates they respect I don't want them in that particular room. 

Gracie can and does easily leap over a 32" gate, the one in the kitchen is 24" tall. Clearing the tall easily by 3-4" inches. Yes she'll be 12 in July.

Gracie's eyes are getting cloudy looking, hence her trouble seeing it's normal aging lens opacity. She isn't bumping into things just is having trouble with her depth perception. Due to the Gracie's nature and trying to keep peace in the house, I am trying a new medication called Petvision Pro, if this medication is started early enough it should clear the opacity or so we are hoping.

Little weirdo is feeling good because she is running around the house with foot bandaged up, guess it cushions it enough to help with the discomfort.

Here's to hoping this will help her


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

The bandage was a bit big, 'i couldn't get her back into her fleece hoodie, so I wrapped her up in the blanket that I brought with in tuck in her crate, it's nice and warm and it's in the 30s here right now


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Your dogs are just bound and determined to drive you crazy. Who ever heard of a 12 year old dog leaping over baby gates? Ugh, I can empathize with you. My old girl used to jump on the counter to peak in the kitchen window until she was 13. She was 22'' tall, but had those infamous poodle springs in her legs. I guess pom/chis can have springs, too!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Poor you! So many recouperating dogs! Why does everything always happen at once?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Gracie does drive me crazy, finally I've gotten her to point with meds, tools and training that she no longer want to eat everyone's faces off. To a point that she is merely a bit quirky with a few rules and this happens. The little turd can and does scale furniture like dressers to get to where or what she wants. She was quite happy when we got home from the vet and grateful, she knew I helped her.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Mfmst oi, you have no idea. But it could be so much worse my trip to the vet a bit long, two emergencies happened whilst I was there, so some lost a beloved cat and another a beloved dog. So I'll take what I got my buds will get better.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I know the feeling! Buck tore one of his toenails on a weekend and we went to the vet ER. A vet tech told us it was a clean tear, and we could wait to see out regular vet on Monday. In the short time we were there we saw three dogs arriving in such bad shape, one on a stretcher. I felt so grateful to be cleared in the waiting room, slightly stupid too because it was a scratch compared to every patient there.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Glad she's on the mend. Does look mighty cozy.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Lady.....you get the "Dog Nurse of the Year Award!!!" Your little ones sure are keeping you on your toes LOL! Glad she is ok though!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh wow! What a little stinker. That's amazing how she can jump like that. I'm glad she got fixed up at the vet and will be okay soon.


----------

